# Maxima breaks on a 200sx se-r



## alayon21 (Mar 11, 2005)

I heard that this was posible if you can get someone who can drill your maxima disk breaks to 4-100 bolt pattern, and use the braket also. Is this true and has anyone done it?


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

people have used 92 maxima rear disc brakes on a B14 chassis. I dont know about the fronts, most guys use the NX2000 or Fastbrakes kit


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes it can be done. Fastbrakes sells a maxima rear conversion kit. 

You need the fastbrakes kit which is the brackets, rotors, and brake lines. 

You also need B14 SE-R e-brake lines, 95-00 maxima calipers (including the mounting and e-brake cable brackets), brake pads, and some fluid


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

in that case, why not use altima brakes? they are the same brakes and have a 4 lug pattern (slightly bigger though)already.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AsleepAltima said:


> in that case, why not use altima brakes? they are the same brakes and have a 4 lug pattern (slightly bigger though)already.


It is probably easier to re-drill the 5 lug rotors and keep them on center. Also the e-brake cables from the SE-R are compatible with the Maxima brakes as well. 

Fastbrakes chose the Maxima brakes for their rear disc conversion kit so that is what many people use when the swap from drum to disc, or from stock to maxima....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

cool, im just asking.


----------

